# SiamOnline Thailand Info > Thailand allgemein >  US-Dollar in Thailand

## manne55

Kurze Frage:
In Kambodscha kann man mit einer deutschen Kreditkarte aus dem ATM US-Dollar ziehen.
Ist das auch in Thailand möglich und wenn ja, wo ?
Gruß
manne

----------


## schiene

*Nein*,das ist nicht möglich.Wenn du größere Summen an Dollar benötigst musst du das wie auch in Deutschland vorab bei den Banken melden.
In Kambodscha ist der US Dollar die 2.Landeswährung,daher gibt es da Dollarautomaten.

----------

